# Ice Melt



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I have tons of ice buildup at and through the exit to the pasture, I've kept them out of the pasture because of the ice around the edge and by the gate. Is there something that would work to melt it without hurting them at all? Some people actually use icemelt, but I'm sure this could do damage if ingested? I've heard lime works, is this safe?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sand works good in the paddocks. Ashes from the woodstove, kitty litter. I would avoid lime & salt. I use salt for the areas outside the paddocks.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sand works ok if it's biting / coarse sand. If it is something smooth, it just makes a zillion little tiny marbles on top of the ice. I would use salt -- pickling salt though - iodine and chemical free. Or maybe for some cost savings, mix the sand with the pickling salt, but the salt isn't that expensive really.


----------

